# Enzo and Daddy Max



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Took some new pictures today of the boys and thought I would post them. We wont have many more nice days like this before winter hits.









































































And now Max





































Thanks for looking!!


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

WOW! They are gorgeous.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi says her Daddy and bro are 'hunks") Gorgeous here today to, I see Masi is blowing coat and coming in almost black like her bro & daddy...must be the season


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Now that is a good lookin dog!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the comments 

Diane Enzo is in full coat right now, I think the best coat he's ever had 

Max just blew his coat, have hair everywhere  Maybe he will be done before it gets cold out ....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

they are both looking gorgeous)


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks!! Its going to be another nice day tomorrow going to take new pictures of everyone but Ike. Ike isn't here right now, he's in GA with my good friend Mary...


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: NICE !!!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

couple of handsome boys right there!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My gosh they're just breathtaking.

Hey question: Not that I'm breeder-stalking you or anything aranoid: but on the bottom of your planned litters page, you've got a breeding planned for late fall 2012. There are photos of two dogs but no names. I'm thinking one is Max and the other is. . . . ?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

looks like Max and wayra


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

They are both absolutely gorgeous! :wub:

I love their colors.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks again for the comments

Diane you are right the breeding with Max is with Wayra, I cant believe i forgot names.. Oops!! LOL


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Enzo's expression is really looking like Max. Beautiful dogs!!! (Better in person )


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes he is Mary, sometimes I get them mixed up lol

A few days back I put Max in Enzo's crate, he just turns and looks at me like Mom its me, Max lol


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Both boys are gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

They are gorgeous-you need a pic of them side by side


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Very beautiful dogs .


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

OMG WOW!!!!!!!! Is all I can say


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks again, I do agree on the side by side picture. I will try for that tomorrow..


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

My husband gets upset when I say "Enzo is my favorite dog"!
He is so beautiful and smart...:wub:


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Out of curiosity how old is Max?


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

They are both very handsome!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

not wanda here, but I believe Max is 6-7 years old?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

He turned 8 in August.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Mary..Max's birthday is Aug.3rd 2003. He was 8 his last birthday


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

No frowny faces.... he looks GREAT!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Mary, I know he looks good but the thought of him being 8 and retired


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he doesn't look a day over two)))))


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Diane thanks so very much


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tessagirl (Aug 17, 2011)

GORGEOUSSSSSSS!!! So love his stance, look and coloring!!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

kleinenHain said:


> Thanks Mary, I know he looks good but the thought of him being 8 and retired


Do you do any kind of special diet, exercise or supplementing? Always interested to hear what others are doing to keep their older dogs young and healthy.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Guess I'm a bad mom  Max does get TOTW food with oils and lots of raw foods depending on what we have around. he also gets glycoflex and pretty much anything else he wants.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

kleinenHain said:


> Guess I'm a bad mom  Max does get TOTW food with oils and lots of raw foods depending on what we have around. he also gets glycoflex and pretty much anything else he wants.


Sounds like you're a good mom. Whatever you're doing is obviously working. There is a point around 7 or 8 years old where they start getting pretty much anything they want, isn't there?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks I do try to do whats right and good for him but like you said at this age he gets pretty much what he wants and he will show me what he wants too so its even harder to say no


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Emoore said:


> There is a point around 7 or 8 years old where they start getting pretty much anything they want, isn't there?


That point at my house is at birth!

But yes, Max looks great. And I am hoping for longevity and health for all of his kids (since I have a vested interest in them)


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Mary. At times he still acts like a big pup too so I guess I'm doing ok by him


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Beautiful!!! I miss living in KY, winters were never that bad and it was one of the few places we have been moved to that I actually liked.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, Kentucky is pretty nice. Maybe some day you can move back???


----------

